# The Lamentation of Lolth - OoC III



## Majin (Apr 22, 2004)

New OOC Thread.

Chapter III


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

Majin, I really hate to do this but I really see no other choice...  My time to post isn't want it use to be and with ENworld not offering email nonfictions anymore my ability to check upon threads has been severely hampered. 

I feel like I should drop this game, its nothing against you or the other players, it’s the above facts and that it’s simply to hard to play a mute, and it’s a barrier that is to hard to contend with…  Most of the time I don’t even feel like I AM in the game, but just a person watching from the stands.  

I wish you all the luck in the world, and to those I’m in other games with I’ll see you in them.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2004)

I was wondering how you were faring w/Mosslime.  While an interesting concept, it's hard to really get in the game when you can't talk.  I had a vaguely similar thing happen to me when I played a PC w/an 8 int, and tried to make him dumb.  I thought it would be fun, but the whole time I felt hampered, like I couldn't really say what I thought.  That game died before it got very far anyway.  Hope to keep seeing your avatar in other threads!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Bro. Hope to see you in other game... or you could trade your saurial for a lizardman


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 22, 2004)

I hate to see you go also man, but perhaps you could do what the others said. Make an exchange char and get right back into the swing of things. However, if you have to go, you will be missed...


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 22, 2004)

I wanted to hear what he had to say about everyone...


----------



## kirinke (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi. Verbatim said I might be interested in this game. 
I can roleplay. I can even play the cleric. 
yeh... positives. think positives....


----------



## Majin (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey all, sorry to hear about your leaving us Bro, I did feel from the beginning that the mute type character would be tough to hang on to until you got the ability to speak. (Which wasn't too far off by the way) I too am also plagued by the disappearance of e-mail notification, as I relied heavily upon it, but I will make do. What Verbatim & Velmont suggested would easily work, if you would rather trade in your saurial character for a lizardman, or a normal core book race of equal level & experience to the rest of the party that would be fine too. 

Kirinke - If your interested, post a character concept and we should be able to make room for you, (although Verbatim is our resident cleric and I hope he isn't going anywhere  ) but another one could work too if he focused on something different than Ayden is. Maybe a rogue? Whatever you like really, the only thing that I ask is for very frequent posting from everyone. Just take a look at the previous threads and their posting frequency to get a general idea of how things are running.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 24, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Hey all, sorry to hear about your leaving us Bro, I did feel from the beginning that the mute type character would be tough to hang on to until you got the ability to speak. (Which wasn't too far off by the way) I too am also plagued by the disappearance of e-mail notification, as I relied heavily upon it, but I will make do. What Verbatim & Velmont suggested would easily work, if you would rather trade in your saurial character for a lizardman, or a normal core book race of equal level & experience to the rest of the party that would be fine too.
> 
> Kirinke - If your interested, post a character concept and we should be able to make room for you, (although Verbatim is our resident cleric and I hope he isn't going anywhere  ) but another one could work too if he focused on something different than Ayden is. Maybe a rogue? Whatever you like really, the only thing that I ask is for very frequent posting from everyone. Just take a look at the previous threads and their posting frequency to get a general idea of how things are running.





what are the current characters? and what ruleset do you use? 3.0/3.5? 
all of the threads are a bit confusing.   so i have an idea on what would 
be good for the group as a whole.

i also need to know what races/concepts are prohibitted, what the starting level is etc.


----------



## Majin (Apr 24, 2004)

Here is a link to our Rogue's Gallery

Players that are no longer with us. 

Chaos
Isida
Brother Shatterstone (Who is welcome to come back if he'd like to exchange characters)

We use 3.5 rules as best we can until I can get ahold of a copy of the new FR Player's guide. (No real problems have come up so far.)

Racial restrictions: I'd like to keep it core books & FR setting for now since we've had a few instances where other races have caused problems. (Mosslime's case for example) As for prestige classes, if you have one thats not included in the core books run it past me in an e-mail privately and we'll work out the details. So far two of our players have expressed interest in other prestige classes from various D&D supplements. (WoTC supplements only please.) 

Finally here is the master link thread that will link you to all 3 chapters of IC & OOC threads, as well as the RG. Master List

We are currently tying up loose ends of the 1st adventure and I'd suggest reading through at least the IC thread to catch up on the story. The 1st OOC thread gives details on how to create your character & what the plan is for this long term campaign. Everyone is currently level 2 and almost level 3. Create him as if you would any level 2 character.

I think I covered everything. If you have any other questions feel free to ask. 

Oh yea, and if you could shoot me an e-mail, we can begin discussing how to insert you into the game.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> We are currently tying up loose ends of the 1st adventure and I'd suggest reading through at least the IC thread to catch up on the story. The 1st OOC thread gives details on how to create your character & what the plan is for this long term campaign. Everyone is currently level 2 and almost level 3. Create him as if you would any level 2 character.




Almost lvl 3!!! *begins to do happy dance*


----------



## kirinke (Apr 24, 2004)

hmmm. i was thinking of a half-celestial or aasimar of some sort..... that would be fun to role-play decently. maybe substituting the protection from evil with cure light wounds or something similar. *scritching head..... here's the concept i have so far. 

Teleri Shadow-song
Female High Elf (Half-Celestial)
Fighter 1/Cleric 1
AGE: 100
ALIGN: CG
PATRON DEITY: Sehanine (Moonbow) 

HGT: 6FT
WGT: 150
BUILD: slender, deceptively muscular
EYES: pale gray
HAIR: black with two white streaks starting at her temples


i need help with statting her out. she has the following racial bonuses 
Str +4, Dex +2, Con +4, Int +2, Wis +4, Cha +4.
my guess is her heaviest stats would be Str, Wis and con, followed by Dex, Int and cha. 

with the following standard elf bonuses (+2 dex, -2 con)

PS: I can't email you. you're email thingie has been disabled. or they won't let me email....


----------



## Majin (Apr 25, 2004)

e-mail: timoan(at)comcast.net

Woo. A half-celestial huh? Sorry I had assumed a base clvl 1 race choice. This changes things... If you really want to go with a half-celestial we'll have to change level's dramatically. I can give you a few choices.

First off, to keep things as fair and even for the original players as possible the half-celestial would have to drop in level and have level adjustment experience applied. (Moss accomplished this by effectively creating a 0 level (classless) character to offset some of the extra XP he would need to level to gain the ability to speak faster. You can choose to do this (making you effectively lvl 4 under the XP to next level chart) or go with a level 1 character, making you ECL 5 

I will say now that everyone else has 2,788 xp atm. To fix it so as if you were with us to begin with, I will credit you the same amount of XP.  

So let me break it down for you.

If you choose a 0 level classless half-celestial:
you'll have 8,788/10,000 XP (6,000 for ECL 4 + credit XP)

If you choose a 1 level (class) half-celestial:
you'll have 12,788/15,000 XP (10,000 for ECL 5 + credit XP)

Sorry I didnt forsee this possibility, but regardless I want to make sure the party is on as even ground by the rules as possible.


----------



## Majin (May 1, 2004)

Chastity is still with us too, right?


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

I hope so, as if push comes to shove, we may need a character witness who all know will not lie.

Let's just hope it doesn't come to that..


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Oh hell, guys. I'm really sorry. I missed the new thread, so I haven't been posting at all. I apologize. Hopefully I can get a post in soon. Sorry! :\


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Okay, so now the question is whether or not Chastity is with the larger group. I suppose so, given Verbatim's post.  I'll post IC with that assumption; let me know if I'm out of line.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2004)

Kirinke: Was looking at your sheet and was wondering why you posted your regional languages? They are the optional languages your char can learn if his Int is high enough to have bonus languages. With your Int as it is now, you will only start the game with Common and Elvish unless you want to burn 2 skill points to learn another language as you level.

Also, just wanted to make sure you knew that the bonus spells granted to you are prayed for just like the others, and it is one or the other each day. So for her, it would be CLW, Detect Undead + either Faerie Fire or Longstrider (which ever one you thought would be more useful in the upcoming day). Once used, you have to wait to repray for it just like all the other spells.

Also, I hope you don't mind me bumping up your stats to where they should be with you ability modifiers. Both fighters and priests have low skill points per level, and with no Int bonus, it makes the pickings even slimmer. By knowing a little in alot of areas, it is gonna be harder to keep them all going up as you advance. I would recommend finding a few skills that you would like your char to excell in, and weeding the others out, with Majin's blessing of course. That way, you will have a solid base to build on as your char goes up. Again, not trying to pick at you, but want you have the best chances with your char as you go. Below are the skills that needed to be higher due to ability scores.

Heal +3 (ability mod)
Spot +4 (elvish bonus, stat mod)
Listen +4 (elvish bonus, stat mod)
Search+2 (elvish bonus)
Ride +3 (ability mod)
Survival +3 (ability mod)

Hope I don't get ya torqued at me with all this, but just saw a few things and wanted to point them out.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2004)

Level 3 Edits: +1 to Diplomacy, heal,Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (religion), Perform (string), Sense Motive, spellcraft; +6 hp; Negotiator Feat; +2 Will save (taking Paragon class)

However, Ayden will not be gaining any new spells this level, but hopefully, we will be able to purchase a wand or potions from the church once we head towards the well. We are saving the town and all..


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2004)

kirinke: Please don't think I'm busting on you, as Majin told me you are still getting your books and what not. At second level, you would have 4 zero level spells, and a base of 2 spells plus your choice of domain spells. That would mean that your spell selection would look like this:

0- 4 of your choice
1- 2 of your choice + either Faerie Fire or Longstrider.

With your bonus granted to you by your Wis score, you would gain an additional 1st level spell of your choice. to make it look like this:

0- 4 of your choice
1- 3 of your choice + either Faerie Fire or Longstrider (for a total of 4 w/one being a domain spell)

Hope this helps clear the spell selection up.


----------



## kirinke (May 9, 2004)

lol. no problem. i appreciate the advice. and i'm still learning. this is like the second game i've played in the 3.5/3.0 rules. ^)^. all i can say is be patient with me. oh, i did make the changes.

um at third level, what additional abilities/skills do I have? *scritches head.


----------



## Majin (May 9, 2004)

(Skills & Abilities at 3rd level) - I stated this in the OOC of my last message. Check in the IC thread and you will see it there.


----------



## kirinke (May 9, 2004)

thanks i did. could you check out my character to see if i did it right?


----------



## hippocrachus (May 9, 2004)

Here's my level 3 updates:

(27) HP - +9
(7) Initiative - +4
(4) Reflex - +1
(2) Will - +1
(3) BA - +1 (everything that goes with it)

Skills
(4) Climb - +1
(1.5) Perform Wind Instruments - +1
(-2) Swim - +1

Feats
Improved Initiative


----------



## Majin (May 9, 2004)

Well actually if Verbatim doesn't mind I'll leave your character where she currently is in his hands to decide since I'm not sure what you've changed with respect to the pointers he's given you, he has a much better idea of where your character is at right now than I do I must admit.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2004)

Okay, the spells are good, and I am assuming that you are taking Fairie Fire as your bonus spell for the day since it is the only one that is still on your sheet.

At 3rd level, you gain a bonus Feat vice stat increase. The stat increas comes at lvl 4, so you will have to hold off on bumping your Int up by one until then.

That will bump your stat increase # back down to just two for the level, so you will have to trim a point back from one of the stats you increased. Having so many one pt skills isn't that much of a boon, as most of the ones selected, you can use untrained, and that one point will rarely make a difference IMO, but if you want the know a little on alot of things, then by all means run with it, I just want you to be able to play your char to the best of your ability.

Also, lets take a look at your hps. I'm going to say for arguements sake that you took cleric as your first level (hence the Improved Turning), that would give you 8 hps to start with. As you traveled, you took the lvl of fighter, and your hp total would have increased to 16 (75% of 10 = 8). With your recent trials in the swamp, you have once more gained a level, and by choosing to strengthen your ties with your god, your health increases once more. Your lvl three total should be 22 now (75% of 8 = 6). 

Your saves are all correct except for your Will save which should +5. 

Back to the skills: You may want to put your heal in () as I know 2 pts are coming from your healer's kit, but you may have to make a check without the kit, so Majin would need to know what the base skill is. However, to be honest, I'm sorta lost as to what three skills you put the points in, so I can't go into them too deep.

I'll pause here for now, as I don't want to hit you too hard to fast. If I've said anything you don't get, just let me know and we'll go from there...


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

For my 3rd lvl:

Ranger:

HP: +7
BAB: +1
Fort: +1
Refl: +1
Skill Points: 8
+1 to Listen, Spot, Search, Hide, Move Silently, Survival, Knowledge Nature, Heal
Combat Expertise (Archer): Extra Shot
Feat: Precise Shot


----------



## kirinke (May 9, 2004)

heh. i put my extra skills in the heal... 

You're right. i double checked the stat increase. it was at fourth. i got it confused with the feats. So i corrected everything.... And do you have Aim? so next time I run into that sort of trouble we can discuss it. And i have no idea on what sort of feat to take next. Gah..... any suggestions?


I figure that the character would have had alot of education with her mum an da being a ranger and druid respectively, plus that extra training under the wizened old she-elf so those skill selections reflect that. after first level though, she's probably going to concentrate on a few skills like you said. ^)^

oh and i changed her background alot, to kinda reflect what's going on in the game. it was kinda confusled.


----------



## Verbatim (May 10, 2004)

One more thing, and compared to everything else it is a minor one, is your coinage. If Majin gave you 900 gp to start with to buy your gear you spent 428 of it just on the basic equipment. You bought a hellacious amount of saddlebags, but if you want your mule to be a total pack animal, then I guess you have your reasons, but to add a splash of reality in, a normal horse/mule can only realistically have four pair (saddelbags come 2 per unit for a total of 8 bags on its back) on it at one time. To carry 16 saddlebags (32 bags total) you would need something like an elephant's back for them. Again, just trying to give you a visual of what you are buying/doing.

Your armor is MW Studded, and as it is not a choice in either the regional items for Moon Elf, or the Western Heartlands, we will have to assume she bought it while traveling or as she started out. MW armor is 150 plus item cost, so her MW Studded would be a total of  175 gp.

Things really start going downhill from here, as you have two MW weapons for a combined total of 710gp. This makes the total amount of gold spent on items 1313. This places you at 413 over the starting amount.

The easiest way to fix this is to replace the MW weapons (bow and short sword) and use reg versions of them. This would place you well under the 900 cap, and since a MW Longsword is a regional item offered to Moon Elves, you can still keep it as it is.

If you do replace the items, it would make your total spent on everything 713, and leave you with 187 gp to spend as you see fit. If you got rid of some of the saddlebags, it is a 4gp per 1 saddlebag trade-in, and you have bought a total of 20 bags so far (80gp).

My AOL name is crow112101, but I rarely have it on, so you may want to shoot me an email at the name +@yahoo.com with any other questions.

Sorry to have hijacked this thread all...


----------



## Verbatim (May 10, 2004)

Just as a quick FYI, here is the current list of party items that we have acquired thus far in Chapter II and III. I talked to Majin today about what to do with Moss' items since he is no longer with us, and he felt that they should be reintroduced into the party's treasury. Not one to argue with the DM, especially when it works to help us, I added back in the pertinent items, as well as those taken from the halfling wight.

Current Party loot (stored in bag):

-wand of CLW (formerly Mosslime’s)
-short sword* (formerly Mosslime’s)
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools (formerly Mosslime’s)
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-vial
-bracers *
-jeweled belt buckle 
-potion x3 *
-280 gold 
-30 gold (halfling wight)
-pearl (halfling wight)
-steel flask (halfling wight)*
-MW Halfling kama
* detected as magic so far

As always, once we make it into town, the items are open to group division, hence why I wanted to give everyone a head's up before we got there. As always, please let me know if I gooned something up, so I can fix it here, and on the master list I have on my pc here at the house.


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2004)

erk... no. i believe in one of the posts he gave my character 2000 gp (since i was starting out at second level.)

so with everything. it does fit. &_& and the mule is a complete pack animal. And if she has 2, Teleri can and will sell some of the stuff (after all, most of its looted goods from 'previous' exploits)


----------



## Verbatim (May 10, 2004)

If he gave you that much, then rog...I was just going off of the standard scale in the DMG for a lvl 2 char...


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

Sorry to have to ask this again, but how do we determine HPs?  Do we roll?

Drogo will be taking another druid level
+1 ref
+1 bab
Feat:  Augment Summoning
Trackless Step
Skills:  Handle Animal +3
Spot +1
Listen +1
Increased abilities for Rex


On a general note, this is only the second PC I've played on PbP who has acheived 3rd level (or advanced two levels, I should say).  I think the pace on this one if very good, & going up levels really keeps it interesting.  Thank you, Majin for running such a fine campaign!


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2004)

Oops, the money mixup for Kirinke's character would be my fault. I accidently took the starting money for an NPC at 2nd level, (pg. 127) instead of character wealth (pg. 135) Thats where I got the idea of 2,000. So technically Kirinke should only start out with 900 gp. Sorry about that.  :\


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2004)

Manzanita - Just talked with Verbatim about this over e-mail. I think I said last level up that I'll trust you guys to roll if you like. But if your not comfortable with that feel free to go ahead and use the 75% method.


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2004)

heh. ok... i corrected the money problems, nixed the masterwork studded, mw shortsword, mw comp longbow, took away some of the saddle bags (that was a typo  ) 

teleri's final funds are pp: 30. gp:15 sp: 50. cp: 50.

and i figure she'll pick up a feat sometime in game b4 6th lvl. 
heh. sorry for the leveling problems. like i said b4. still trying to get used 2 3.5/3.0 rules. and i think she's pretty set for now, after all she can always get the other stuff after she's gotten more sparkly thingies.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

I'll take 75% for 2nd & 3rd level.  Think I'm all set then.  Do we need to sleep on it to get our level up stats, or do we get them right away?


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2004)

Abillity increase doesnt come until Level 4  

Kirinke - Applying the holy water shouldnt be a problem I don't think. It should work about the same as applying poison to a blade. Only good for one hit. Instead of a range touch attack to an incorporeal being (pouring the bottle on it) you would just have to make contact with a normal melee weapon. Ernest, might have a few bottles on hand to sell you guys.


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2004)

ok... so who we have in the party is as follows (correct me if i'm wrong)

Calenthang Evenele = LN male wood elf fighter 3rd level
Seilwoodan Valentien CG male moon elf ranger/sorcerer 2/1
Ayden Wyvern spur CG male human priest lvl 2/human Paragon 1 (whatever that is)
Drogo Hornblower NG male ghostwise halfling druid lvl 3
Chasity D'Agnacia female human paladin 3rd lvl LG.
Teleri Shadow-Song CG female moon elf cleric/fighter 2/1 lvl

oh and the holy water as undead poison fits in with a fair tactic. hit the critter with stones, pebbles (whatever they can dip and throw at the thing) while the two clerics move in and try to turn it.


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2004)

Your forgetting Andreas' character Kirinke.  And yes pretty much just like poison, except Holy water damage rules.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

rather an elf-heavy party,eh?

What I meant though, Majin, was do we get our third level increases (HPs, spells, BAB etc) immediately, or do we have to sleep on it?  This is relevant if we're setting out right away to fight a wraith.


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2004)

won't be too bad... if we load up on holy water and avoid getting touched by the thing. in this case, ranged weapons are our friend. our very good friend we bring to family reunions. ^)^

but it'll be bad enough. wraith... scawwy.....

heh. us pointy eared sons of um soiled doves are good for somethin no? other than being cannon fodder or demon bait that is. ^)^


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2004)

*Changes to Andreas at 3rd level:*

+1 Fort, Ref saves.
+4 HP.
+1 rank to Bluff, Concentration, Knowledge (Arcana), and Spellcraft.
+1 cross-class rank to Ride.
Gained Point Blank Shot feat.
Gained Disguise Self spell.


And for kirinke's records, Andreas is a male human Sorcerer 3


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2004)

Ah sorry bout that Manzanita. I'll just allow immediate upgrades on level ups. You'll probably need it against the wraith.


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

So, just a quick ooc poll. How do you guys want to do it? Do we hunt the wraith first and take the risks therein, or do you want to take on Naamani's sister, Tyrnith(sp?) after a night to rest and tell the town?

Both have their pros and cons, and I was just curious as to what you guys thought ooc about our two choices.

Also, the blade Ayden gave Calenthang was the unidentified short sword that Moss used to have. While we do not know the strength of its powers, please God let it be undead bane, we do know it radiated magic. Perhaps Andreas can continue to sweet talk Mother Grundy into those identifies and we can learn more about all of the items we are gaining..

If I recall correctly, Sielwoodan has the other short sword, and sadly he is outside so we are talking plans without him...*slaps head* Sorry amigo...


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

I think if we're all levelled up, we'll be able to handle the wraith.


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

Same here, but the downside for this lvl for me is the fact that I will not gain any spells this time. In the long run, the paragon concept fits in well for what I have in mind for Ayden, but in the short run, having a few more spells he could toss at the wraith would have been nice.

Also, once we do set our crosshairs on Tyrnith, we are going to have to play this one really smart. She has the home field advantage over us and who knows what she will have waiting for us. Man, just talking about it is getting me amped...damn the fact this isn't a table top game!!!

Once again guys, thanks for making this such a fun game to play...


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2004)

Erk, alright Verbatim.
Majin, just ignore the +1's and add whatever bonuses the sword gives...


----------



## Seonaid (May 11, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. Work and, now, school too. I'll definitely post tonight . . . probably.


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

In case anyone wanted to reknow what their individual chars had gained so far for their sheet updates/planning sessions, here is how the party loot has been broken up, with the remainder in the bag.

LAMENTATION – LOOT

Chasity
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
-10 arrows

Ayden
-Bag of Holding

Andreas
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock
-Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
-Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word -"Sssizzle"

Sielwoodan
-Short Sword +1
-11 arrows

Drogo
-Brooch of Shielding

Calenthang
-11 arrows
-short sword*

Current Party loot (stored in bag)
-wand of CLW (formerly Mosslime’s)
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools (formerly Mosslime’s)
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-vial
-bracers *
-jeweled belt buckle 
-potion x3 *
-280 gold 
-30 gold (halfling wight)
-pearl (halfling wight)
-steel flask (halfling wight)*
-MW Halfling kama
* detected as magic so far

Given to Sheriff Trond
Cleaver
Leather Armor (Chasity)
MW Composite Shortbow


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2004)

heheh. hope my character gets some goodies....

oh... as for tactics against the undead critter.
in the arms and equipment there is something called holy water pellets. basically they're glass pellets filled with holy water. used with a sling, they causes 1d4 hit points from the holy water + normal damage from the bullet. Unfortunantly, they size of the bullets cause a -2 penalty on attack roles. still, this keeps the character away from the dead-thing.

plus we could use other ranged weapons dipped in holy water while the clerics and mage do their thing with the spells. ^)^

basically, the tactic is keep away with holy water filled ballons.


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2004)

wrong thread sowwy....


----------



## Majin (May 13, 2004)

As there seems to be some disagreement/confusion on where exactly to go next maybe we should put it to a vote before I continue on with the story?


----------



## kirinke (May 13, 2004)

vote 1: mebbe go take care of unpleasent naga. after all, we have to go and get holy water, identify magic and stuff anyway b4 we get the wraith/ghost thingie. Though after we get the naga, we're probably going to have 2 rest/heal up b4 we tackle ghostie. if we go take care of the ghost first (initial thought), the naga will have time to fortify her position (oooo military talk) &_&


----------



## hippocrachus (May 13, 2004)

I vote wraith.
A battle with a wraith maybe easier to accomplish than a dungeon excursion into the well...


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2004)

Drogo's all for the wraith.  That's personal.  the other Naga's probably been in the well for months.

Also, Andreas should probably go ahead & take the bracers, too.  Unless anyone else doesn't wear armor.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2004)

As no one told the group had already left the lizard's camp, Sielwoodan will have nothing to say on that... He see from his hiding place that you discuss, but I doubt he can hear anything.


----------



## Verbatim (May 13, 2004)

Ayden is for the wraith as well, as he still has the majority of his spells, and with the addition of another priest to bolster their turning ability, he feels better about their odds.

Also, he did sorta just ask for a guide to take them to it, and he doesn't want to show any indecision to Naamani's people, especially since he believes the lizardmen people respect signs of strength.

Just my two coppers...


----------



## Verbatim (May 14, 2004)

Velmont....I'm assuming that in some of our "offtime" (inn, swamp walking) you mentioned the budding of your magical skills. I hope you don't mind that, as I couldn't recall if you had mentioned it or not, but wanted to throw as many options your way as I could.

I do have a bless spell memorized, but at the moment, do not know if it will work on enchanting arrows/blades, or as a party booster while it lasts. Sorry to have made it seem like I was painting Sielwoodan into a corner with the blade thing...


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

I never told it, but I didn't hide it either. I have cast only once now, but in the face of everyone (against the crocodile), so you may have notice, and as a spellcaster yourself, it is sensefull that you have made the good conclusion. I would even say that you know more than me, as I have no spellcraft or knowledge(arcana)...

But what I was thinking myself (and Sielwoodan have no clue of...) it is the spell magic weapon, which would last only 3 minutes, but it can enchant 50 arrows...


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

hmm from the dm guide. all of the cure spells harm undead (equal amount of damage as you would from getting healed.) that wand will come in useful. although.... not as the Dm might have intended. ^)^ ain't positive energy vs negative energy nifty?


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

While the wand would hurt the creature, Ayden or you would have to get within touch range to use it against him. While if push comes to serve, he will do it he would feel more comfortable casting what he could for the party, then stepping up to the plate with the wand a' blazing.

Also, Manz had a very good idea that he posted on here earlier, and I'm sorry I didn't respond to it sooner. Would Andreas like the bracers? While we do not know exactly what they do, hoping for the best by donning them is better than keeping them in the bag where they are now.

Here is my question for you all. In terms of helping the party out, would it have been better for me to make Use Magical Device my Paragon skill selection rather than Sense Motive? I know Ayden seems to do alot of talking (yeah, I know alot is an understatement), but since Sielwoodan mastered minor magics primarily for his archery, would having the ability to sometimes use other classes magics be a help or a hinderance since he wouldn't always be able to succeed.

I took the Sense Motive, as I think it fit his character more with all that has transpired, ie Ayden becoming aware that not everyone is going to tell them the truth when he talks to them, but also, don't want to hurt the party with my selections of skills and feats.

However, I've rambled long enough, so...lets go kick some wraith a$$...


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2004)

I'm sure Andreas would be more than happy to have the bracers   I just feel a bit guilty about having taken half the party's magical equipment...

On the skills question, I think Sense Motive not only fits Ayden's character better, but also makes more sense from a metagame point of view.  Given the range of classes we've got in the party, there's not going to be many items that we'll be unable to use.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2004)

heh. Teleri will be happy to take whatever you can spare. lol.... the flask might be a genie flask or cursed or.... a decanter of endless water. i dunno. i'd be careful with the dust, that might be sneezing and choking. (useful, if flung at your enemies....)


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm sure Andreas would be more than happy to have the bracers   I just feel a bit guilty about having taken half the party's magical equipment...
> 
> On the skills question, I think Sense Motive not only fits Ayden's character better, but also makes more sense from a metagame point of view.  Given the range of classes we've got in the party, there's not going to be many items that we'll be unable to use.




Very true on the range aspect, it was just a random thought bubble that popped into my head when I woke up this morning.

As for the bracers, reference my comment on you taking the wands, if they keep you alive, and in turn you keep us alive, I'm thinking it is a more than fair trade at the end of the day..

And as soon as we can get the potions/flasks/misc stuff id'd I'm sure we will be having a big pass around party, if not, and the party wants him to, Ayden will do what he does best, hold the bag and talk his a$$ off..


----------



## Manzanita (May 15, 2004)

I don't think there's much point in taking/using the flash, dust, etc until we know what they are.  We'll probably be able to get some more identification when we get back to town.  As for Andreas taking the bracers, he should.  More treasure will come available later, & hopefully in the long run, it will pretty well balanced for all classes.  They certainly don't do us any good sitting in a bag of holding.  Andreas needs to get rid of that leather armor anyway.

As for sense motive, I think Ayden should stick w/that.


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

*waiting for Andreas to request bracers so I get to uber-geek out by playing with the gear spread sheet I have..*


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *waiting for Andreas to request bracers so I get to uber-geek out by playing with the gear spread sheet I have..*



 Consider them requested


----------



## Manzanita (May 16, 2004)

watch them be bracers of archery  

I had the same question about Ghostwise telepathy.  Can others initiate contact, or only respond if Drogo initiates?


----------



## Verbatim (May 16, 2004)

Man, if they are bracers of archery, we will get to sell tickets to see the Sielwoodan/Andreas smackdown session.

I hate to bet against you Jarval, but right now, I think he would take you. Now in a few lvls, the story may be different..


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Man, if they are bracers of archery, we will get to sell tickets to see the Sielwoodan/Andreas smackdown session.
> 
> I hate to bet against you Jarval, but right now, I think he would take you. Now in a few lvls, the story may be different..





I have to say, I'm probably making a few sub-optimal choices with Andreas.  He's going to be quite archery-focused, but I don't really see him picking up more that a couple of levels of fighter.  He's a spellcaster first, archer second.  On the other hand, Point Blank Shot works just as well with ray spells as it does with bows, so I think it was a fairly solid feat choice 

Of course, that's just my current idea of how he'll progress.  It may well change based on what's happened to us in-game.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Man, if they are bracers of archery, we will get to sell tickets to see the Sielwoodan/Andreas smackdown session.
> 
> I hate to bet against you Jarval, but right now, I think he would take you. Now in a few lvls, the story may be different..




Bracer of Archery? Who said that. What? You think there is a possible competition. I am an archer, simply and at 100%, it make more sense it go to me, if they are bracer of archery   

What does again bracers of archey?


----------



## Manzanita (May 16, 2004)

No point getting too involved in these bracers until they're identified.  Most likely they're bracers of defense.  Since these don't work w/armor(?), Andreas seems the best candidate for them.



> I had the same question about Ghostwise telepathy. Can others initiate contact, or only respond if Drogo initiates?




Does anyone know the answer to this?  If not, Majin, can we have a ruling?


----------



## Majin (May 17, 2004)

I'm gonna say yes others can initiate contact with him if they know of his ability. The book is a little vague about the specifics of others making contact but as it does state that ghostwise can listen I'm just gonna say sure. The only thing to make note of is that the halfling can only talk or listen to 1 person at a time, and that it is a supernatural ability so subject to supression by certain forces.


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2004)

Schweet deal about the ability....however, now Ayden's gonna be all paranoid about making sure his thoughts are always filled with nice things. Never know when big "little" brother might be listening...

Seriously though, this can be of alot of help to us, especially once Drogo learns how to wild shape and still needs to "speak" to us.


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2004)

Just a quick time question...isn't it dark/night now?


----------



## Majin (May 20, 2004)

Yep, I'll be getting up a post soon about that. Just a bit longer


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2004)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!  The suspense is already killing me!!!

I mean, yanno, post when you feel like it amigo..its all good...


----------



## Verbatim (May 22, 2004)

*bump*

Just a quick plea to those who haven't posted rd 1 moves yet *cough Jarval* *cough Velmot*....please do!!!



Sorry, am just in a good mood this morning...


----------



## Majin (May 22, 2004)

Lol yes I second that call. If neither posts by tonight I will have to choose for them.


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

Posted.  Sorry about the delay, all my games have been suffering from my busy schedule over the last few days


----------



## Dhes (May 23, 2004)

Hello good people of “The Lamentation of Lolth III”.
I’ve been lurking in your game from the start and now your great GM Majin has as asked me to join in on the game, because he feels that you guys will be in need of a Rogue   
You can check out my character sheet in the Rogue gallery or go to dunstand tybalt


----------



## Seonaid (May 23, 2004)

Hm . . . an evil character, huh? Chastity might have a few complaints about this addition. _Why, Torm, why have you subjected me to this test?_


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2004)

relax seonid. neutral evil isn't that bad  and besides detect evil only works for supernatural evil right?

our characters are just going to have to wear those chastity belts around him tho....


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2004)

If I understand a paladin's evil sense correctly, Dunstand's aura will betray him, as without some kind of magical shielding, his aura will be open to Chasity's divine sight. However, if he does manage to get a form of masking, then he will read as a blank slate to whoever gives it a shot.

However, it will make for some interesting role play, as it will ultimately depend on Chasity if she wishes to stay with us if/when she learns of his "true" nature. 

Welcome to the game amgio, and may the gods have mercy on us all...

P.S. Just as a bone to throw out, with a CN alignment, his personality would still be able to be the same, and Chasity wouldn't have to be torn which road to travel. However, in all things, its just a suggestion...


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2004)

hay, if nothing else, we can attempt to turn him, with the example of our shining natures. ^_^

paladins can stay with an evil guy, if they are honestly attempting to turn them to good.


----------



## Seonaid (May 23, 2004)

I totally don't have a problem with it.  I really think it's going to be fun and interesting, and I hope that no one takes anything I do IC personally.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2004)

We are _so_ playing chess in-game, Dhes.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Sorry, I hadn't the chance to connect for the last day... looking at it in 2 minutes.


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2004)

Wow...are we good or what...however, I think we will be making a trip to Dagger Falls in the morning, unless Father Ernest has a restoration scroll we can buy from him. I will have the ability next level, but with my taking the paragon route, I have one lvl until I gain new spells.

Sorry about that Velmont...however, Ayden will pitch in his share of everything gained so far to help pay for it. It was sorta his idea to rush after this thing...

Big congrats though to Chasity...laying some holy smackdown on that thing. Kick a$$ chica..


----------



## Dhes (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations on slaying the wraith every one… I now feel a bit sad for the wraith, it really didn’t have chance.  

Dunstand isn’t really all that evil. Detecting evil on him with out really concentrating on him would be the same as, _“opening the frig and you just know that there is something in there getting a bit old but you cant really tell if it’s the milk or the just the cheese”_ (no Dunstand doesn’t smell like cheese).
But ill take it up with Majin and C what he think, my character is more based on where he comes from and what he is, than his alignment, so as long as you don’t want me to become LG it shouldn’t give any problems.




			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> We are _so_ playing chess in-game, Dhes.



Lol you want to play chess with a rogue, on his own chess board.
“All bets are now open 3-1 for Calenthang”


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2004)

Gonna slip an extra rook on the board while he's not looking  
Just a suggestion: I know we don't have very many magical weapons, but we could sell the short sword Calenthang is using and gain some decent money. More than enough to pay for a restoration, I should think.


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2004)

As far as the selling of the items, if it comes to that, then we can all hash it out as a group. I'm more for selling the gems and seeing what we can get for them before selling our enchanted blades, as I don't think our enemies are going to start getting any easier..


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2004)

heck. maybe the town priest would be willing to do it for free or for a discount as our group did help them get rid of not one, but two great problems plaguing them.


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2004)

That is if Father Ernest is of high enough level. Restoration is a 4th level spell, meaning that Ernest would have to be at least 7th level to cast it. That is pretty powerful for a simple town priest, but who knows, maybe he traveled some as well before taking over the church.

*crosses fingers*

Again, if push comes to shove, we can split up for a day and have some of us travel to Dagger Falls and have the other half prepare for our journey into the well. Anyone want to start brainstorming who goes with whom should the need arise?


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2004)

If not, we need to go to Dagger Falls to sell the gems anyway...
I don't wanna sound like I'm trying to get rid of the short sword, but I at least think it could serve someone else of the party better; who, I actually haven't considered.
What is Ayden fighting with at the moment?


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2004)

Ayden currently is fighting with his staff, and after you mentioned it, I looked up the human paragon features and they listed him as being able to use all simple weapons, much like his cleric selection, as well as one martial weapon of his choice. As I have no idea what martial weapon to take, I will have to think on it.

I totally understand that Calenthang will not be uber comfy with the weapon, and am not trying to force it on him either, I just knew for the battle ahead of us, we would need all the aces up our sleeves we could have. Hence why I think we cleaned its clock so easily..

More to follow after supper..


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

For the short sword, we already determine it would be more usefull in my hands, but if you reconsider it, Sielwoodan will willing give it to someonelese, with some good agurment. After all, it is his only way to harm monsters with some damage reduction X/magic for now...

For his drain, it is not THAT bad for now, only 2 points. As an archer, he will just stay a bit more out of range of melee combat. Anyway, as I said, I do more than twice the damage with my bow than my sword, in condition that the creature have no damage reduction.


----------



## Jarval (May 24, 2004)

IIRC, we're also going to need to supply 100 gp worth of diamond dust for the _restoration_ spell.

As for the short sword, I'd don't really mind what we do with it, but it does seem a tad rash to sell it.  As Velmont says, it's one of our few ways of bypassing DR at the moment.


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2004)

I think Calenthang is only mentioning selling the one he is using, if it comes to that. Sielwoodan will still keep the one he has, and while it is not a major drain, Ayden will still feel guilty about him getting hurt on the wraith hunt.

As far as paying for the spell, I'm sure if it comes off of a scroll or potion, the cost will already be factored in, and we will just have to pony up the cash, or perhaps do an errand for the church.

I also agree that the party should keep the spare and either pass it out, or keep it in the bag of holding until needed. As always, what the party wants to do, Ayden will agree with.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2004)

I say we all go back to the inn and in the morning send those that will to Dagger Falls, and the others to Father Ernest.
Calenthang will go to Dagger Falls. He knows Wizzop...
Calenthang will also relieve the short sword back to Ayden.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

Teleri has 150gp on hand. She would be more than willing to pay for Seilwooden's restoration if she can. It would also be nice if the party was willing to share some of those magical goodies from the previous battles with her....   
heheh. even elf priests like the occasional bribe, err donation to a worthy cause.


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2004)

Well, since we are talking dollars and cents, it breaks down sorta like this. According to the DMG, a spell of restoration from a scroll is 800 gp. We have collected 310 gold, a pearl, and jeweled belt buckle.That is just in coinage, there is also the MW kama we took from the peat cutter, which should get us another 151 gp for that, if we get 50% value of the weapon.

Hopefully, the pearl and gem will go for a good price with Calenthang's connection and we can go from there. If Teleri wants to throw her coins into the hat, I doubt any will tell her not to, but as she has just met us, I don't think any will think less of her if she waits to know us better before going out on a limb like that.

Once/if we get back to town should we wait to tell Sheriff about the menace in the deep, or wait until the group from Dagger Falls gets back? This is all if Father Ernest doesn't have the scroll, or can't cast it.

Man, it seems once things get a little simple, they get alot more complex alot faster..

Once Calenthang returns the sword, if Teleri stays with us and wants to use it, there shouldn't be a problem with her getting it. I think we are all in agreement to hold off on passing out any potions or dust until we know exactly what we are working with.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

heck... maybe we can even see if Naami the domineering naga can help. if we pony up the money for it, i don't see why not. i mean, she is powerful enough to cast or use domination, she's probably powerful enough to cast a restoration spell.

oh. teleri is in for the long haul. i'm enjoying this game. ^)^


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2004)

I don't think she will be able to help in this regard, unless she double dips as both an arcane and divine caster. Domination is a arcane spell, and a pretty powerful one to boot, and until we can assure her that her sister has been dealt with, I think the best way to deal with the Broken Axe clan is to let the council make the next move once the dam is completely taken apart and the dark sister is dealt with. That way, the town grows comfortable with the lizardmen, and vice versa.

And I'm glad you're enjoying it, as it is nice to have another hooked member aboard...


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

heh. it has been _a long_, long time since i did any serious gaming. the closest i've come is vid-games like baldur's gate. Sad isn't it? it's good to be back into the saddle so to speak. 

And this is actually better than the table-games, because you can actually get into character with little trouble here. ( you can actually think about your posts b4 you 'say' them).

*waves her composite longbow cheerfully. Have bow will travel.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2004)

I'm gonna be heading down to Florida on Wednesday for a couple of weeks. I don't plan on any loss of interweb capabilities, but hey...


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Chastity will do whatever she can to help out her fellow party members. . . . Silly paladins.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2004)

dun worry bout it.... Paladins are great demon fodder..... They taste crunchy and are less filling than celestials.   

heh. maybe me and chasity can go shopping when we hit dagger falls. If Dhes' character does come on board, it looks like the elf and paladin girls are gonna need some iron undies anyway


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2004)

Fun to see everyone is caring for my health... except myself. It isn't an emergency to heal it. Wait after the next wraith, it will save one the money


----------



## Dhes (May 25, 2004)

I did some soul-searching and if decided to change my alignment from NE to CN. 
It won’t play a lot different, but it will make the interaction with the rest of the group a bit easier. 
And I really don’t want to bring a Paladins wrath down on me (smiles at Seonaid).

Oh.. and even do he’s not “Evil” any more, you might still wane get them chastity belts, with a really good lock… (+11 Open Lock)


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

LOL don't worry about alignment. My biggest concern is that you play your character well. If that causes *too* much in-character tension, it can be dealt with then. If in-character problems bleed over to OOC, then there's a problem there too. But otherwise, anything goes. If you're cool with the change, that's fine with me too.


----------



## Dhes (May 28, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Teleri looks mildly at the thief? "Perhaps we could use you. Any in the naga's position would undoubtably fortify her lair to discourage nosey parkers like us," she grinned lightly, using a gnomish phrase she had learned from a traveling companion.




MeaCulpa MeaCulp,  
I’m still trying to figure out how every one posts, so forgive me if it was really obvious to the rest.
Krinke what did you say in gnomish, was it something unsaid or did every thing you just post come out as gibberish to Dunstand??


----------



## Seonaid (May 28, 2004)

I'm going to be out of contact from tomorrow through June 6th. I'll post later today IC, but I will be out of town and I don't think I'll have any internet access at all the whole time.  Please auto me and I'm really sorry for the problem.


----------



## Majin (May 28, 2004)

Np Seonaid. See you when you get back.


----------



## Manzanita (May 28, 2004)

Well, I was out for three days, & we've been getting a lot of posts to this game.  This is great, but perhaps we need a little encapsulation of events.  Who is where?  I would think Drogo would have wanted to accompany Andreas and Ayden to Ernest's temple.  & thus would probably have stuck with them to Mother Grundy's.  His telepathy in the Inn would have occured earlier, I just wasnt' there to post at the time.  If you'll accept a little time warp there, great.  Otherwise, no biggie, we can do it later when Seonaid rejoin us.

Meanwhile, I'll update Drogo's spells in the RG.  I'm having some trouble deciding on his second level spells...


----------



## kirinke (May 28, 2004)

actually, dhes, the gnomish phrase is perfectly understandable.... she was traveling with a gnome who taught her alot of stories, songs and phrases in common. &_&

i figure alot of our sillier phrases and children road-trip songs will work for gnomish humor.


----------



## Majin (May 29, 2004)

Not a problem Manzanita, you can allow the little time warp.  From what I can tell so far everyone is still at the inn, except for Ayden, Andreas, and Chastity who are all at Mother Grundy's now. Ayden originally went alone to Father Ernest, and the others informed Trond of the situation, but now are on their way to Mother Grundy's. Ayden is already there.


----------



## Dhes (May 29, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> actually, dhes, the gnomish phrase is perfectly understandable.... she was traveling with a gnome who taught her alot of stories, songs and phrases in common. &_&
> 
> i figure alot of our sillier phrases and children road-trip songs will work for gnomish humor.




Now I know when dunstand can laugh instead of standing there going “huuuu :\ ”

Dos she know the song “A Wizards staff has a knob on the end”


----------



## Verbatim (May 29, 2004)

Will try to get a post out soon guys...went to get son yesterday and the trip turned into a pilgrimage from hades as the Maryland drivers drove me bonkers...*sigh*

Once we get back in from the beach, a post will follow...


----------



## Majin (May 29, 2004)

Aw we're not that bad. We'll convert you soon enough. <sinister laugh>


----------



## hippocrachus (May 30, 2004)

I heard that Marylanders have to ramp over an active volcano just to get their _provisionals_!
And if they don't make it on their first try, they lose their left hand...or die.
Hence why none of them can use their turn-signals...


----------



## Majin (May 30, 2004)

Yep, lucky I made it on the first try, I can still use mine, but us "two-handers" are few and far between. The rumor is that volcano gets bigger and bigger every year.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 30, 2004)

_Whoa_... :awestruck emoticon:


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm sorry for any problems this might cause :\


----------



## Majin (Jun 1, 2004)

No problem Jarval. Kinda slow right now anyway, as I figure everyones wrapping up their plans from the holiday... I hope... right??


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 1, 2004)

I think you should go ahead & assume the majority of us has arrived in Dagger falls.  Where were we going first?  The gemcutters or a Temple?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2004)

heh. probly the gem-cutters. we don't have the coin to go to the temple quite yet....


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2004)

-wand of CLW (formerly Mosslime’s)
-short sword* (formerly Mosslime’s)
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools (formerly Mosslime’s)
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-vial
-bracers *
-jeweled belt buckle 
-potion x3 *
-280 gold 
-30 gold (halfling wight)
-pearl (halfling wight)
-steel flask (halfling wight)*
-MW Halfling kama
* detected as magic so far

^^ What I copied from Verbatim ^^

910 gold = ?280? + 30 from wight + 600 from belt and pearl
I think we should just split it between us equally, as it might start to get hard to keep track of it.
That would be 113 Gold 7 Silver 5 Copper each...I think.
Don't trust my math.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2004)

What did we sell to the jewler?  Was it just the belt buckle or also the halflings Pearl?

Either way, it probably isn't going to add up to enough to do any serious purchasing.  Shall we head back to the well?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the 600 gold is coming from the belt buckle and the pearl.
I wouldn't want to rush, Manzanita, so I'd say let's just go back to the inn and wait for everyone to catch up to where we all are.
Do a quick role-call and determine what to do from there.


----------



## Majin (Jun 6, 2004)

Actually what was sold was the belt, the pearl, and the emerald you guys found in Osborne's house. I checked the list and Verbatim must have missed that one, but since you guys did technically find it and all Trond took back was the coins from the theater I included that in the sale.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

i'm still due a regional feat right? i'm trying to decide on which one is best....
mebbe gift of tongues or celestial bloodline.
perhaps in the following levels, my character slowly begins to develope celestial traits? i dunno


----------



## Majin (Jun 6, 2004)

No, actually you have the option upon character creation to take a regional feat instead of a normal one, not in addition to the feats your normally get. Where are you getting these feats from? With Evereska not on the regional feats list you would be under the Moon Elf list. The only regional feats open to you are Education, Forester, Mind Over Body, and Strong Soul. Out of these you cannot take Education and Mind Over Body because these can only be taken at 1st level.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

ahh. i looked in evereska part and the gift of tongues is there, just in the races of faerun, which i just got.
here are the statistics:
You have an intuitive talent for learning languages

REGION:
Moon elf, sun elf
Benifit: your intelligence is 4 points higher for the purpose of dertermining how many bonus languages you may start with. You are not limited to the bonus languages of your region. speak language is always a class skill for you. you gain a +1 bonus on all decipher script and sense motive checks.
SPECIAL: if you choose this feat after 1st level, you do not immediately gain additional bonus languages, but all other effects of this feat apply.

now that would be fun to roleplay. ^_^


----------



## Majin (Jun 6, 2004)

Ah ok I see. I have Races of Faerun but didnt know that was in there. (I have so many D&D books some I've never even cracked open yet.  ) That feat I wouldn't have a problem with you taking then. But as the special rule states you'll still have to pay for additional languages with skill points for the extra 2 languages you would be able to take. Lets just try to stay away from the bloodline's stuff though, I've already had to swat down someone's interest in taking a Titan's bloodline, it'd be easier for me and the rest of the party, I believe, if we try not to over-complicate things with those optional rules.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 6, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> 910 gold = ?280? + 30 from wight + 600 from belt and pearl
> I think we should just split it between us equally, as it might start to get hard to keep track of it.
> That would be 113 Gold 7 Silver 5 Copper each...I think.
> Don't trust my math.




Nop, you divided it between 8 people and there are only 7 (not counting Dunstand).
910/7 would be 130, I know we are only talking about 16,2,5 gold here but don’t want you guys sharing the stuff you have with me..... 
First time in history that people give money to a Rogue by there own free will…


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Ah ok I see. I have Races of Faerun but didnt know that was in there. (I have so many D&D books some I've never even cracked open yet.  ) That feat I wouldn't have a problem with you taking then. But as the special rule states you'll still have to pay for additional languages with skill points for the extra 2 languages you would be able to take. Lets just try to stay away from the bloodline's stuff though, I've already had to swat down someone's interest in taking a Titan's bloodline, it'd be easier for me and the rest of the party, I believe, if we try not to over-complicate things with those optional rules.




No problem then. the gift of tongues then it is. and it will be fun 2 roleplay. especially since i plan on learning draconic and mebbe halfling. oh.. in the players handbook, celestial and infernal are automatic languages for clerics i believe.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

dunstand is part of the team and besides with two clerics and a paladin watching him  like hawks and more than willing to track rougue boy down if he decides to give us the slip.... heh.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2004)

Your choice, Dhes. Let's wait to hear from everyone else to see if they're okay with breaking the pool before we take our shares.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2004)

Dunstand shouldn't get a share.  Nothing personal, but the treasure we've earned thus far should go to those who fought for it.  Majin starts out his new PCs w/standard gold for their level, I believe, so they don't really need anything from us for starters.


----------



## Majin (Jun 7, 2004)

Yea thats how it should be for this split. As Dhes pointed out himself, he shouldn't get a split of the gold. It is of course up to the party, but it wouldn't even make sense in character to split it with Dunstand at this time.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 7, 2004)

I just didn't want to seem "un-fair."
I'm not worried about it, personally. Calenthang wouldn't care.
All I want are the magical longswords that have gone into hibernation...


----------



## Dhes (Jun 8, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> -Masterwork Thieves’ tools (formerly Mosslime’s)




As I sad I don’t want a shear in the stuff you have acquired on you're previous adventures… but…. 
I would think it very kind of you, if this item didn’t get sold… but uhh lend to Dunstand … 
It’s up to you guys, if you need the money for something ells im ok with it


----------



## kirinke (Jun 9, 2004)

it might be best if we let dunstand borrow the theive's tools or buy them from us at a generous discount. after all, he is really the only one suited to using them. we need trap bait anyway. %)%


----------



## Dhes (Jun 9, 2004)

At a nice discount, and that is cutting me own throat (CMOT Dibbler, a DiscWorld street merchand) 

It’s always nice to have friend that will use you as cannon fodder, with out regard for there own safety


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 9, 2004)

We'll charge you tuppence...


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi guys,

Well the Saipan managed to not sink on me, and a couple of times I swear I thought that was a miracle in itself, however, that is neither here nor there right now, as my brain is burning with all the questions I have for Majin and the group. Although, alot of the questions to the group will come after I have gotten Majin two coppers on everything else...

However, just for everyone's FYI, below would have been Ayden's actions from the minute I lost the ability to post:

1)Thank Mother Grundy for her generous offer on the scroll and as if there was anything we could do for her to help repay her for her kindness.

2)After her answer (yes/no), allow Andreas a chance to speak to her of the magical items and listen to see if she could identify any of them while the group was in Dagger Falls. (If she would/did, please just pick x items Majin, as at this point I think we would be happy with any info on anything we have and we will pay accordingly). If she couldn't/wouldn't thank her again for the more than generous gift of the scroll.

3)Seek Sielwoodan out and tell him about Mother Grundy having the scroll, and how she gave it to them free of charge for all of their hard work. If the archer is ready, Ayden will use the scroll to heal him, and also apologize for his hasty and judgemental reaction in the swamp.

4)That night, Ayden will commune with Finder and recieve his first vision on becoming a bastion of change in the world, and to set aside his own fears and embrace his heritage. (Taking Human Paragon Lvl 1, martial prof Short Sword)

5)During the course of the day, Ayden will practice his music, as well as speak to Sheriff Trond about reopening the Mayor's house to the arts, and allowing him to send a letter to the Lost Vale requesting them to send a young priest/bard here to help with the running of the theatre.

6)Speak with Chasity on what she learned from the book (possible DM fill-in if Seonid is still AFK).

7)Pick up any items identified by Mother Grundy and await with Andreas and Chasity until the others return and exchange all info gathered from both parties.

8)Rest and memorize spells for next morning.

9)Begin decent into Tyrinith's lair.

In regards to the division of coins, Ayden would feel that while giving him temp ownership of the tools would be fine, with the understanding that we are trusting him to use them in all of our best interest.. However, for the moment, a division of coins should not be sent his way at the moment.

More to follow, but want to get this all out as it comes to me.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't know what was in the book, but Chastity would have spent her free time studying it, if possible (Majin needs to get to us on that one). Sorry, I kind of forgot about it.

What level should I be? (Did I miss a leveling?) Due to my lack of access at home, I have difficulty keeping up with my levels online. :\

Chastity would be willing to lend Dunstand some equipment and/or money, but since she does not know him, she will not give him anything straight up unless everyone else wants to. Selling items to him would be fine with her, at a discount or not.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 9, 2004)

Chasity should be lvl 3 at the moment.


----------



## Majin (Jun 9, 2004)

Verbatim - Everything sounds good, and "Mayor" Trond  will be happy to cooperate with Ayden on opening the theater again. An emissary of the Lost Vale should be arriving shortly after your return from the well. Mother Grundy will ID any 3 items of your choice as thanks for clearing up the problem with Naamani and her lizardmen. 

Seonaid - From reading the journal Chastity would think most of whats written in it was penned by a mad man. But there is one entry that catches her eye: 

_Delight in the wildness of the eternal screaming. The tithes one pays to gods, in the name of gods! We who breathe immortal air, when we must share it's warmth in our ever dying lungs. Ceaseless it bears fruit, and then in withering and dusk, turns pallid. For them, for myself, for tales of our own mortal vengeance, the gods smile in mockery and irony. 

Now with my own twilight, I indulge in solemn coronation and crown myself King Fool, the greatest of rogues, whose true tale will never be revealed. Heir apparent to lost titles, master thief of the kingdom's greatest treasure! All these years of illusion and deceit. Ha! Never once did their prying fingers find my trove. Those fools, those poor fools, gave me far more than baubles. Never can they retrieve what they've lost. They never peered into the well, not once. All their pathetic longing, all their wasted tears, all their vain prayers. It's too bad they never thought to make a wish._


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2004)

Teleri is going to spend most of her free time praying, resting and practicing swordwork (she's been under compulsion for a while, so her muscles need some toning i suspect). And she's going to buy a coupla more wooden holy symbols, just in case.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2004)

Sure is great to have you back, Verbatim.  Thanks for the notes.  I can't even remember where we got that book.  It sounds like it was written by Applebottom, but was it supposedly from the Naga's sister?

Drogo perhaps should be casting the restoration scroll.  Whomever has the best shot at making it work.  Forgot about that too, sorry.  

And the identifying at Mother Grundy's.  I'd mentioned that earlier, then lost track of it.

I'm out again til next week.  My somewhat spotty access is contributing to my altzheimers.  Although Verbatim is proof that it doesn't have to be that way.  Do you keep a note sheet or something buddy?


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 10, 2004)

I keep a notebook at work that I jot things down on from time to time, but most of the stuff I just keep in my head until it all falls out on the keyboard.

If Drogo needed/needs to use the scroll, then that would have been no problem, as like you said, whoever had the greatest chance of getting of sucess should be the one to do it. However, regardless of how the coin falls, Ayden would still offer his apologizes to Sielwoodan.

Now off to the main list for a post, as my debriefs today have been killer. Not so much because of having to do them, just having to sit through everything while I wait my turn to give my part.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

Chastity would have pointed out that passage to Ayden at an appropriate time. I don't want to backtrack in the IC thread, but it would have gone something like this:

Chastity motions to Ayden to take a look at the book she had been perusing. "I don't know what this might mean, but you should take a look at it. It may be important to our cause." She opens to the passage and points to it. Her brow furrows as she reads along with him, and she shakes her head after a moment. "I don't understand it."


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow...just really looked at the notebook passage, and I could do some major kicking myself in the ass right now. Induldge my flight of fancy as I look over this and break it down from Applebottom's position, who I think wrote it and perhaps did in fact know of Tyrinith's presence.

Part 1:

_Delight in the wildness of the eternal screaming. The tithes one pays to gods, in the name of gods! We who breathe immortal air, when we must share it's warmth in our ever dying lungs. Ceaseless it bears fruit, and then in withering and dusk, turns pallid. For them, for myself, for tales of our own mortal vengeance, the gods smile in mockery and irony._

Remember when Ayden asked Father Ernest about his auguries to Yondalla and he replied that she had been silent on the matter, almost as if she was holding back her thoughts. If Ernest had informed Applebottom of this, perhaps this was what began the process that even the gods were not looking at him. This could have been one of the many triggers that set him off, as not being noticed could have been a huge thing. He had to have the biggest house, the expensive clothes, food, wine, and all the other comforts.

Part 2

_Now with my own twilight, I indulge in solemn coronation and crown myself King Fool, the greatest of rogues, whose true tale will never be revealed. Heir apparent to lost titles, master thief of the kingdom's greatest treasure! All these years of illusion and deceit. Ha! Never once did their prying fingers find my trove. Those fools, those poor fools, gave me far more than baubles. Never can they retrieve what they've lost. They never peered into the well, not once. All their pathetic longing, all their wasted tears, all their vain prayers. It's too bad they never thought to make a wish._

Applebottom was on his way to controlling a town, but even that might not have been his greatest achievement. Trond mentioned that Applebottom had settled in the town, but where did he come from? In his past, what might he have stolen that made him feel he had became the king of rogues? Was it coins, a magical item(s), or something else? Or was it entering into the well and meeting/became dominated by Tyrinith and hatching the plan to take over the town?

So many questions that should have been asked from my side. Man, now I'm really feeling like I am letting you guys down by not having a further "talk" with Applebottom. Hopefully, all my thoughts are just wild conspiracy theory things and not something that will hurt us in the end. Guess time will tell...

Damn you Majin!!!! So many possible webs tangled around us....*L*


----------



## Majin (Jun 11, 2004)

Well you know I live to make you guys squirm  No problem on the restoration scroll for Sielwoodan. If Drogo casted it then he passed and Sielwoodan's drained stats are back to normal now.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2004)

hmm. if my character gets killed, i'd like 2 play an aasimar. level adjustment is only +1, so it's doable.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 12, 2004)

Verbatim, you're doing a great job. I could never hope to match you in any PBP game, so feel free to continue leading!


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 12, 2004)

Man...you sure do know how to make me blush...

I'm still constantly worried that I'm going to go and do something that will get all of us in over our head, as well as make you guys think I'm loco with all of my idea and rants.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 12, 2004)

As if going into a naga den is in over our heads. ^_^
Pray that the dice god is kind.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 13, 2004)

If the group doesn't object, I am going to ask Mother Grundy to identify the following:

Bracers
two of the potions (any of the 2 will work)

Any thoughts?

That would leave the following items to be id'ed as we can.

Short sword
container of ointment
bag of dust
potion
steel flask

The flask might be a potion, or it could be something else, that's why I listed it seperate from the potion pile. Once they get seen, Ayden will mark them as best he can so that the group will know what they are.

One other backtrack thing I wanted to ask the group about. Do we try to sell the MW Kama, or give it to Mayor Trond/someone else for the continual support everyone in the town has been giving us? As always, Ayden will go with what the group thinks is best. However, if there is someone in the group that wants it, please feel free to take it as your own, just remember it is a small weapon, so the damage won't quite be as good.

Also, in our posts, do we assume we climbed down okay? I waited before saying I did, just to make sure that the dice gods didn't want to check to see if they have something to say...

I swear this is hopefully my last edit..*L* What did Chasity do with the medallion she took from the lizardmen (formerly Caelbryn's)? Did she give it to the others to sell, or has she held onto it for the time being?


----------



## Majin (Jun 13, 2004)

The bracers are Bracers of Armor +2 

Two of the potions are potions of cure moderate wounds (I think that may help you the most  )

Everyone did get down safely on the climb, and as far as I can say about the necklace, that wasn't included in the things sold in Dagger Falls so it is still floating about the group somewhere.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info, the item list is updated as well as what has gone where with who...

I can repost it for the group if you all would like, or wait a little more to keep the board clearer.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2004)

Please repost, we don't know what's what... things r a bit confusld at the min.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 13, 2004)

Just a couple of things before everyone gets to the list. I have placed the short sword back into the bag, as per Calenthang's returning it, and have placed the thieves tools under Dunstand. Once again as a party, I'm sure it would have been decided if he bought them from us, or we loaned them to him until we get to know him better. Also, when Mother Grundy ID'd the knock wand, did she say how many charges were left in it?

I'm tempted to take the arrows off of the list, as they are pretty hard item to keep track of, but I will wait until the next posting of the list to do that.

Also, if the group wants to divide the gold amongst everyone now, let me know that also, and I will subtract it from the main group sheet and start again adding it up as we go until the next "x" amount is found and we redivide once more.

Hope this helps somewhat to clear up any confusion about what is where with whom...

LAMENTATION – LOOT

Chasity
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
-10 arrows

Ayden
-Bag of Holding

Andreas
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock
-Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
-Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word -"Sssizzle"
-Bracers of Protection +2

Sielwoodan
-Short Sword +1
-11 arrows

Drogo
-Brooch of Shielding

Calenthang
-11 arrows

Dunstan
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools

Current Party loot (stored in bag)
-wand of CLW (formerly Mosslime’s)
-short sword*
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-vial
-Potion of CMW x2
-potion*
-910 gold 
-steel flask (halfling wight)*
-MW Halfling kama
* detected as magic so far

Given to Sheriff Trond
Cleaver
Leather Armor (Chasity)
MW Composite Shortbow

Given to Naamani
2 MW Daggers
5 Darts
Broken Axe Clan Banner


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, Chastity still has the medallion. If someone suggested getting rid of it, and gave a compelling argument, she has no reason to keep it.

I don't care what we do with the money, but if we get to a point where people start wanting expensive things, then we should divide it. For now, I don't need it myself.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone should certainly claim the wand and potions of healing.  Drogo or Ayden should probably hold the wand.  The potions by a non-healer.  Probably Ayden should have the wand, since he doesn't fight as much as Drogo.

Was this Applebottom's journal?  I thought it was a Naga's.


----------



## Majin (Jun 14, 2004)

No one yet knows who it belongs too, only speculation so far.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I might have a solution to the boat issue, but I'm not 100% sure it would work out, and it will cost us at least 1-2 hrs getting it all ready.

Could we take a used barrel and saw it in half? Drogo could stand in his portion and one of us could push him to keep him moving with the group. Just an idea...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2004)

As Sielwoodan is an archer, he is less likely to be in the action or fal in the middle of the melee. So I suggest not to give him the potion.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 14, 2004)

Make sure you add this to Drogo's Character Sheet, Manzanita   

Weight Carried: 19.75lbs (Light Load = 30ft)
Light Load: 43lbs or <
Medium Load: 44lbs – 86lbs
Heavy Load: 87lbs – 130lbs
Lift Over Head: 130lbs
Lift Off Ground: 260lbs
Push or Drag: 650lbs

Although the "weight carried" needs to be adjusted, 'cause I don't know if you have those torches and things on Rex or in Drogo's backpack...


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

I thought I'd expand on Drogo's thoughts OOC.  Drogo can shape wood (2nd level druid spell) with which I think he could easily craft a narrow canoe that could be lowered down the well.  He could then ride in this.  It could also be used to store equipment or a body if necessary.  It takes him 24 hours to summon a new animal companion.  A crocodile could be very helpful in that regard.

I fear Drogo may not be useful in three feet of water otherwise.  Anyone else care to delay a few days of game time to allow Drogo to prep up?


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh, and though I hate to hijack this thread, Velmont, we could use your opinion in _A Merry Chase_.  As we're the only two active PCs, it's hard to get a consensus w/o you.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2004)

manza, are you talking about another game or about this one?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> manza, are you talking about another game or about this one?




Another, in Living EW... we were three in the mission, now we are two, but I sometimes forgot to check in that forum.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 17, 2004)

I reckon we should continue the exploration.  If we must retreat to the surface, perhaps it will seem useful to wait a few days to allow Drogo to enhance his contributions.  We can deal with it then.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2004)

Just want to know, I am a bit lost in those caves. Where the remaining of the group is now related to Sielwoodan? Have they catch him up, are they near or far?


----------



## Majin (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone has caught up and together in the new area I described in my last post.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok people sorry about this, I’m taking the blame for this one because I was in a way leading you guys.   
We wanted to follow the blood but we where going upstream all this time, the water flow started to get mixed up in my head when we saw the blood. 

But I’m keeping a pretty good map of the cave now, drawing it as we go along so it won’t happen a second time….


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2004)

LOL no problem. As long as I don't have to lead, it's all good.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2004)

It was recently pointed out to me that the feat Augment Summoning has a prerequisite of spell focus, conjuration.  Drogo had taken the Augment Summoning feat without this prerequisite.

Sorry.  

I was chewing on what to replace this with.  Since halfling druids don't get many feats, I don't think I want to go this augment summoning route.  I'll be wanting wildshape feats once I'm over 5th level, I'd think.  So I thought I'd drop it for improved initiative.  Does anyone else have a druid feat suggestion?

Shall I go ahead & trade it out, Majin?


----------



## Majin (Jun 27, 2004)

Sure go ahead and swap it out with whatever you'd like to replace it with. Sorry I didn't catch that myself as well.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 30, 2004)

ooc: A small bump, because some people (if not every 1) lost there subscribed treads.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 30, 2004)

Sweet testicle Tuesday Batman!!!!  She can call Shambling Mounds??? Man, this gets better and better for us.

I hope you don't mind me throwing in something about the mound, but as Moander's avatar was a huge shambling mound, and most of his "spawns" were lesser shambling mounds, I thought Ayden would have a little knowledge about them. If that was a no-no, I can edit it out real fast.

Great game all, and I apologize if it seems as if I haven't been as active as normal lately. There are just some RL things going on that have been keeping me on the ropes, but things are getting better...


----------



## Majin (Jun 30, 2004)

Np Verbatim. It makes perfect sense that Ayden would know a little bit about them.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Great game all, and I apologize if it seems as if I haven't been as active as normal lately. There are just some RL things going on that have been keeping me on the ropes, but things are getting better...



Hey Verbatim, if you're still interested, my "Beast Within" Dark*Matter game is back up and running.  I'm sure everyone would be glad to see Caleb back


----------

